# Siamese algae eater



## solamentej (Nov 13, 2011)

*H2 *Siamese algae eater* Crossocheilus oblongus
or most probably available in store: Crossocheilus langei

CANNOT FIND THIS FISH IN LOCAL STORES ????

Anybody in the forum knows...where to get this fish in Toronto, Mississauga ONTARIO ??

*Please, let me know.....
*


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Most LFS can special order fish you just have to ask. 
I have never ordered fish online but I am sure that are many www sites.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

If you can't find it in your LFS, then you will more likely have to order it online. I always go to Aquarium Fish: Tropical Freshwater Fish and Saltwater Fish for Home Aquariums for mine. its one of the biggest online fish stores. you will want to buy alot all at once otherwise you will be paying 40 dollars in shipping for a $7 fish lol.

and heres the link to that fish you're looking for: Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums:Siamese Algae Eater


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can also search aquabid.com for the fish too.Usually you will get younger fish by going through a breeder.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

As stated you simply need to ask the LFS. They are going to carry what sells best, not what IS best. They may not even know they exist or why they are better.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Big Al's in London ON did have some. By the time I got in there they sold them. They can get them in. I just didn't want to wait. So I didn't order them. Isn't there a big al's closer to you? 

HTH


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Yesterday I went to my LFS and they had many in. I was going to get a few but then I realized my oscar and clown knife would eat them lol


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

phil_n_fish said:


> Yesterday I went to my LFS and they had many in. I was going to get a few but then I realized my oscar and clown knife would eat them lol


LOL I wish I was closer to you then. You are a bit of a drive...LOL
There seems to be a shortage of SAE up here. Or there is no knowledge of them. That is why I got a golden and a chinese.


----------

